# Need help on 72 gto highbeam headlight problem



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

I have 72 GTO and Im having problems with the highbeams, well there are a couple problems really. 
First one, IF I turn on just the parking lights the tail lights will come on and nothing at all on the front. Any ideas?

Second, When I turn on the headlights on, (low beam) everything works great, switch to highbeams well the outer passenger light goes off, and the rest of the headlights are on, and also the passenger lower parking light will go off too. Any ideas? I have checked the ground and its good, the car has been outfitted with a painless wiring system including the fuse box. Please help. thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Which ground did you check? Factory there are ground wires at every load on the circuit. Every bulb has a ground. Use a meter to verify voltage and ground at every bulb, one by one. Work from the nearest to the fusebox and work your way out.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Well the way the headlights are wired, I chased the ground wire from the bad light to the ground location and is a bolt that is ran through the radiator support and the ground wire from the head lights and parking lights go to it. I will recheck them again and check for other grounds also. I have changed the bulb just to eliminate that.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

I have also checked for power at the headlight that goes off and it has power on low beam, and no power on high.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

dimmer switch.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Tried a new dimmer switch, and still the same issue as before. Maybe something is tne fuse box. Its a new fuse box and I didn't do the wiring. I may go through it all If I find any other issues. At this point none besides the head light. Thanks for the ideas so far. I also regrounded the llights today as well. No change.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Did this system ever work properly? Just asking because you said it had a different fuse box/harness. Is it all aftermarket or are you using partial factory harness?


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

ALKYGTO I really dont know if it did or not, I recently got his car, and it has the painless wiring system in the car. I have checked all I know to check. The only thing I can think of at this point is if the High beams run on a different circuit than the low beams, maybe half the circuit is out, or a wire isn't making good contact. Everything else in the car works, except that one light and the parking light on that same side when the high beams come on.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

does the painless fuse box have a fuse for each side high beam?? Possible a fuse is bad?


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

No it doesn't. I looked and checked all the fuses just incase the fuse box just happen to be mismarked. I used a test light as well, checking both sides of the contacts. Just looking for anything odd. I have checked the obvious. Regrounded the lights, new bulbs just incase, fuses, I am thinking it must be between the inside fuse box, and the box on the firewall side has a bad connection.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you run a wire from the working side high beam to the non working side and make it work?
The high beam shouldn't make a running light go off though, very baffling. I'm with you that it's probably a bad connection between the fuse box and the lights.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukee I tried that, and the headlight that doenst work comes on, but pretty dim. So i disconnected it, thinking it is back feeding power to the original probblem. (dont want another prob too..)


----------

